# Cheapest/best online shop



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Im after setting up a new viv for a royal from scratch, have seen a few sites online but was wondering are there any that are particularly good/cheap. Need viv, heat mat, hides, substarte etc.

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

In my experience vivs can work out more expensive online than locally because of the high delivery charges (I won't post vivs because TNT always smashes the glass too!)


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Whats your location......


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm good thinking, everywhere local is a right rip off so i might make one, im a fussy bugger anyway and alot of the ones i have seen dont look to well put together. I want it to look nice afterall :whistling2:


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just updated my profile, im in Macclesfield, cheshire


----------



## Dunc (Feb 7, 2008)

I worked out the cost of making a one-off and it came to not much different than buying a good quality flat pack. As usual, I then built that with plenty of wood glue in the joints to 'firm' up the final viv.

Cheers,
Dunc


----------



## VO1VOD (Feb 15, 2008)

www.888reptiles.co.uk

free delivery on all orders over 30 quid. that incldes frozen foods: victory:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

check out this site, really good value

Hemswell Fish Farm Stocklist - Reptiles


----------



## Chrome (Jan 30, 2008)

Ebay... seriously. Spesh for vivs. ive got two beautiful glass tanks from there... one 30x18x12 for £15 and one 36x18x12 for £19!!


----------



## Dan1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks again peeps 
ill have a look. Getting all my setup at the start of next month.


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

hey dani your real close to me...let me know what size viv i have a guy in liverpool that builds them at silly cheap prices doubt youll find a better or cheaper one elsewhere..i can pass his number to you if you like.....


----------



## markyd3 (Feb 1, 2008)

zukomonitor said:


> check out this site, really good value
> 
> Hemswell Fish Farm Stocklist - Reptiles


I used this place after seeing the link on here and truly these guys are EXCELLENT!!!

Superb prices and service!!

If you ring, speak to Graham, as he will sort you out really good prices!!


----------



## Craig84 (Feb 28, 2008)

Cornish Crispa Co. not sure about prices etc compared to others but was extremly helpful, got advise from someone about heat light + stat etc , got a phone call from the owner or a member of staff & reccomended a different setup which was slightly cheaper too. quick delivery and got a free heat bulb too : victory:


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

Craig84 said:


> Cornish Crispa Co. not sure about prices etc compared to others but was extremly helpful, got advise from someone about heat light + stat etc , got a phone call from the owner or a member of staff & reccomended a different setup which was slightly cheaper too. quick delivery and got a free heat bulb too : victory:



yeah recommend that site too its good


----------

